# How to remove body side molding



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Can anyone give me a tip on how remove the black moldings on the doors. They look to be glued on. I was going to pry off with a screw driver but don't want to damage the paint or body.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

yup, they are glued on, just put something plastic behind it and pull it off.

Remove glue with a caramel disc for removing glue


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

I used denatured alcohol, just drench the molding and in a few minutes it will just want to peel off. It will leave a lot of gooey residue though.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

The resedue will take a while to get off the molding too. Good luck on it, I know this is waiting for me to do this to mine.


----------

